# palabras con dos "ces" (cc) y palabras con una sola "c"



## deslenguada

No se si a alguien más le haya pasado esto de lo que acabo de ser consciente muuuy recientemente que me sucede, pero si lo hay que conteste!
Bueno pues ahí va, acabo de darme cuenta que hay un par de palabras que llevo diciendo mal toda mi cida como son "loción y relación" yo decía y aún digo... "locCión y relacCión" y que quereis que os diga me sonaban muy bien y si alguien me hubiera corregido hubiera pues simplemente hubiera pensado que eran tonterías de esa persona y punto, no le hubiera dado ninguna importancia ni relevancia, pero "Word" me ha abierto los ojos, y espero que a partir de ahora también los oídos...
La verdad es que en castellano existen otras muchas palabras con dos "ces" seguidas, y el sonido es muy parecido, es probable que de hecho me pase con más palabras. Yo pensaba que todo ese tipo de palabras eran iguales con dos "ces" y el sonido por tanto era "kc" y por tanto las "metía" en un mismo "grupo".
¿Algún tipo de opinión acerca de esto? (que no deja de ser curioso y gracioso por otro lado... jeje )


----------



## papagainho

Hola:

Yo nunca había oído locción y relacción...pero tengo un pequeño truco para saber si llevan o no dos ces.

Por ejemplo:

ConstruCTor - construcción
RedaCTor - redacción
ExtraCtor - extracción.
InstruCTor - Instrucción.

Es decir, si una lleva CT, la otra lleva cc, y sino, no.

Cantante - canción
Relacionarse - relación
orar - oración

No sé si te servirá de algo, a mi sí.

Un saludote,

Papagainho


----------



## Jellby

A mí me sorprendió que "flaccidez" llevara dos ces.

Luego están "adición" y "adicción", que son dos cosas bien distintas.


----------



## natasha2000

No entiendo....

¿Pronunciabas *loción* y *relación* como /lokcion/ y /relakcion/? ¿O los también escribías con dos c (locción y relacción)?

*loción* y *relación* no llevan dos C...

Las palabras que llevan dos C siempre se leen igual - KC...

traducción - /tradukcion/

¿O no lo he entendido bien?


----------



## deslenguada

natasha2000 said:


> No entiendo....
> 
> ¿Pronunciabas *loción* y *relación* como /lokcion/ y /relakcion/?*SI* ¿O los también escribías con dos c (locción y relacción)? *SI*, también, hacía las dos cosas, lo escribia como lo decía.
> 
> *loción* y *relación* no llevan dos C... *NO*, sólo una.
> 
> Las palabras que llevan dos C siempre se leen igual - KC... *SI*
> 
> traducción - /tradukcion/
> 
> ¿O no lo he entendido bien? *SI*, has entendido perfectamente


----------



## deslenguada

Si, "adición viene de "añadir" y "adicción" de "adicto"


----------



## deslenguada

Gracias por tu truco  Papagainho, es bueno, aun que me temo que no siempre es aplicable


----------



## Fernando

Pues la verdad es que tu caso es extraño. Lo normal en español es que tienda a perderse la segunda "c". 

La excepción es la palabra "inflación", que los locutores de televisión se empeñan en llamar "inflacción".

Como supongo sabes en la mayor parte de los casos los términos que tienen "cc" vienden del latín "ct", que forman la mayor parte de sus verivados manteniendo la ct, como bien te dice Jellby.

Constructio > Construcción, constructor (Esp.) Construction, constructor (Ing.)

Incluso tiende a perderse la c que queda en el habla vulgar o descuidada: Constru'tor, a'tor,


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola:

Mirad lo que dice la RAE:





> *flaccidez.* *1.* f. *flacidez.*
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Saludos

__


----------



## deslenguada

Pues si un poco extraño si es.... jeje  
ah! pero veo que no soy la única, gracias a tu magnifico ejemplo de "inflac"C"ión"


----------



## Jellby

deslenguada said:


> Es que es "fla*c*idez", no flaccidez!  (te ha pasado lo mismo que a mi, eso parece)



"Flaccidez" es correcto, aunque remite a "flacidez". El DPD dice (entrada "flácido"):

La forma etimológica _fláccido_ (del lat. _flaccidus_), aún mayoritaria en la escritura, es válida, pero resulta preferible, por su simplicidad gráfica y articulatoria, la forma _flácido_. Lo mismo cabe decir de los sustantivos _flacidez_ y _flaccidez_.


----------



## Jellby

Fernando said:


> Como supongo sabes en la mayor parte de los casos los términos que tienen "cc" vienden del latín "ct", que forman la mayor parte de sus verivados manteniendo la ct, como bien te dice Jellby.



Yo no he dicho eso (aunque lo suscribo)


----------



## deslenguada

Jellby said:


> "Flaccidez" es correcto, aunque remite a "flacidez". El DPD dice (entrada "flácido"):
> 
> La forma etimológica _fláccido_ (del lat. _flaccidus_), aún mayoritaria en la escritura, es válida, pero resulta preferible, por su simplicidad gráfica y articulatoria, la forma _flácido_. Lo mismo cabe decir de los sustantivos _flacidez_ y _flaccidez_.


 
Ok, veo que tienes razón! pero desdelueo no se puede que es una cosa rara y que la mayoría de la gente (por no decir el 100%) usa la variante de una sola C (flacidez)
No tenía ni idea de que también se pudiera decir "flaccidez"!


----------



## Jellby

deslenguada said:


> Ok, veo que tienes razón! pero desdelueo no se puede que es una cosa rara y que la mayoría de la gente (por no decir el 100%) usa la variante de una sola C (flacidez)
> No tenía ni idea de que también se pudiera decir "flaccidez"!



¿Ves? Eso mismo me pasó a mí cuando lo ví escrito en un anuncio de crema antiarrugas


----------



## natasha2000

Es un error muy raro que, por lo visto, padecen más los nativos que los extranjeros...

Según las reglas fonéticas en las palabras que contienen dos C, la primera, como está en frente de una consonante (la otra C) se lee como K, y la otra, como está en frente de una I (en la mayoria, para no decir en todas las palabras con dos C), se lee como C(Z). Para mí, no hay nada que confundir...
Pero supongo que es igual que con B y V o LL y Y... Son errores típicos más de nativos que de extranjeros...


----------



## Jellby

No se trata de que no sepamos como se escribe, sino de que no sabemos cuál es la palabra correcta.

Está claro que si se dice "inflakzión" se escribe "inflacción", y si se dice "inflazión" se escribe "inflación", pero una de las dos es correcta y otra no, y mucha gente no sabe cuál (la primera es incorrecta, por si hay alguna duda). En ello influye el hecho de que muchas veces la primera de las dos ces se aspira o se suaviza mucho, con lo que es difícil saber si realmente está o no.


----------



## natasha2000

Jellby said:


> No se trata de que no sepamos como se escribe, sino de que no sabemos cuál es la palabra correcta.
> 
> Está claro que si se dice "inflakzión" se escribe "inflacción", y si se dice "inflazión" se escribe "inflación", pero una de las dos es correcta y otra no, y mucha gente no sabe cuál (la primera es incorrecta, por si hay alguna duda (yo no tengo ningún problema en distinguir lo correcto de lo erroneo)). En ello influye el hecho de que muchas veces la primera de las dos ces se aspira o se suaviza mucho, con lo que es difícil saber si realmente está o no.


 
Ya, pero no entiendo por qué añadirías la /K/ en una palabra como inflación, ya que en ningún otro idioma lo tiene. En inglés es inflation, no inflaktion. En serbio, lo decimos inflacija (donde la j se pronuncia como Y), no inflakcija. etc... Lo mismo pasa al revés... Inducción - induction - indukcija.... etc.... Y no indución - indution - inducija....

Reconozco que sí que hay palabras que te pueden hacer dudar, como esa flaccidez, pero según el DRAE (y gracias a Sianganga), ya vimos que se pueden decir las dos palabras - con una o dos C.


----------



## paulol

A mí me pasa lo mismo con la palabra "acento", que por mucho que intento evitar hacerlo, suele salir de mi boca como "accento"  , pero esto se debe a que estoy pensando en la pronunciación de "accent" en inglés. Creo que me pasa también con otras palabras que tienen dos "ces" en inglés y sólo una en español, pero en este momento no me acuerdo de cuáles...


----------



## natasha2000

paulol said:


> A mí me pasa lo mismo con la palabra "acento", que por mucho que intento evitar hacerlo, suele salir de mi boca como "accento"  , pero esto se debe a que estoy pensando en la pronunciación de "accent" en inglés. Creo que me pasa también con otras palabras que tienen dos "ces" en inglés y sólo una en español, pero en este momento no me acuerdo de cuáles...


 
Aquí, en este tipo de errores sí que puedo ver la lógica.


----------



## Jellby

natasha2000 said:


> Ya, pero no entiendo por qué añadirías la /K/ en una palabra como inflación, ya que en ningún otro idioma lo tiene.



La mayor parte de la gente no tiene ni la más remota idea de cómo se dice en otros idiomas, y si se dice "sección", "acción", "atracción" y "micción", ¿por qué no se va a a decir "inflacción"? Otro factor: el añadir la "k" delante parece que le da un toque erudito, hace que la palabra suene como más técnica.

Y comparar idiomas o etimologías no siempre es seguro: la "r" de "cocodrilo" está donde no debería estar, por ejemplo.


----------



## natasha2000

Jellby said:


> Y comparar idiomas o etimologías no siempre es seguro: la "r" de "cocodrilo" está donde no debería estar, por ejemplo.


 
Por supuesto, y estoy de acuerdo que siempre hay que andar con cuidado cuando se recurre a la comparación. Pero, muchas veces, sí que ayuda.

Es igual que googling o wiki. Ayuda bastante, pero no es siempre seguro y no es siempre la única y la más correcta respuesta.


----------



## Fernando

Efectivamente en el caso de "inflacción" la gente hace el siguiente proceso:

a) ¿Tendrá una o dos ces?
b) Si lo digo con una voy a sonar como un paleto.
c) Inflacccccccción.


----------



## deslenguada

natasha2000 said:


> Por supuesto, y estoy de acuerdo que siempre hay que andar con cuidado cuando se recurre a la comparación. Pero, muchas veces, sí que ayuda.
> 
> Es igual que googling o wiki. Ayuda bastante, pero no es siempre seguro y no es siempre la única y la más correcta respuesta.


 
Es difícil distinguir este tipo de palabras entre si y como muy bien dijo Jellby, si hay otras palabras que funcionan así... ¿Por qué no lo iban a hacerlo otras? en castellano, claro, porque como también dijo (ya siento ser repetitiva) la mayoría de la gente no conoce otros idiomas con los cuales poder comparar, ni sabe de etimologías yo conozco otros y simplemente no me he parado ni a pensar en esto hasta ahora, pues menos en contrastar o comparar con otras lenguas... además la gente no pierde el tiempo en estas "banalidades", excepto nosotros, ¡claro! 
Me considero una persona que habla bien en cuanto a pronunciación y acento.
¿No te has parado a pensar que igual es que yo he podido oír esas palabras pronunciadas con dos ces (en la tele mismamente cometen este fallo), pareciéndome de lo más normal, (dado que hay otras palabras que se construyen con dos ces...) y simplemente he repetido el error?, al fin y al cabo la gente aprende hablar a fuerza de oír y repetir (errores incluídos)


----------



## natasha2000

deslenguada said:


> Es difícil distinguir este tipo de palabras entre si y como muy bien dijo Jellby, si hay otras palabras que funcionan así... ¿Por qué no lo iban a hacerlo otras? en castellano, claro, porque como también dijo (ya siento ser repetitiva) la mayoría de la gente no conoce otros idiomas con los cuales poder comparar, ni sabe de etimologías yo conozco otros y simplemente no me he parado ni a pensar en esto hasta ahora, pues menos en contrastar o comparar con otras lenguas... además la gente no pierde el tiempo en estas "banalidades", excepto nosotros, ¡claro!
> Me considero una persona que habla bien en cuanto a pronunciación y acento.
> ¿No te has parado a pensar que igual es que yo he podido oír esas palabras pronunciadas con dos ces (en la tele mismamente cometen este fallo), pareciéndome de lo más normal, (dado que hay otras palabras que se construyen con dos ces...) y simplemente he repetido el error?, al fin y al cabo la gente aprende hablar a fuerza de oír y repetir (errores incluídos)


 
jeejej... Pero si yo no reprocho nada , a nadie, de verdad...  Esa no era mi intención, te lo juro.
Es que en cada idioma, hay errores que sólo un nativo los puede hacer, y por otro lado, otros errores que indican que uno no es nativo... Y eso vale no sólo en cuanto a español, sino en cuanto a cualquier idioma en este mundo... A mí, personalmente, todas estas palabras que habéis mencionado aquí, me parecen clarísimas, pero seguro que es porque en mi idioma no tienen esa K en pronunciación, y entonces lo digo sin K en español sin pensar. Por otro lado, seguro que me pasan cosas como a paulol, que siguiendo la lógica de mi idioma, me equivoco con el español. Un error típico que siempre cometo es con la palabra ateo. Si no me concentro, me sale _ateista_, la palabra que no existe en español, pero como he seguido la lógica de mi idioma (y del inglés, también, ¿por qué no? - atheist), de vez en cuando digo burradas como ésta.... 
Me resulta muy interesante esta discusión, porque así aprendo los errores de los nativos. Los errores de un extranjero hablando español, ya me los sé todos de memoria ....


----------



## gabrielv

Les cuento que según mi impresión este error no es para nada común en países sudamericanos, yo supongo que será porque acá todos pronunciamos las "C's" como "S's" (excepto cuando tiene sonido de k) entonces por asuntos de pronunciacion debiera ser más difícil diferenciar auditivamente "Lozión" de "locZión"; no así "LoSión" de "LokSión".

¿Les parece? ¡hagan la prueba!

Saludos


----------



## GoranBcn

deslenguada said:


> No sé si a alguién más le haya pasado esto de lo que acabo de ser consciente muuuy recientemente que me sucede, pero si lo hay que conteste!
> Bueno pues ahí va, acabo de darme cuenta de que hay un par de palabras que llevo diciendo mal toda mi vida como son "loción y relación" yo decía y aún digo... "locCión y relacCión" y qué queréis que os diga me sonaban muy bien y si alguien me hubiera corregido hubiera pues simplemente hubiera pensado que eran tonterías de esa persona y punto, no le hubiera dado ninguna importancia ni relevancia, pero "Word" me ha abierto los ojos, y espero que a partir de ahora también los oídos...
> La verdad es que en castellano existen otras muchas palabras con dos "ces" seguidas, y el sonido es muy parecido, es probable que de hecho me pase con más palabras. Yo pensaba que todo ese tipo de palabras eran iguales con dos "ces" y el sonido por tanto era "kc" y por tanto las "metía" en un mismo "grupo".
> ¿Algún tipo de opinión *hacerca* *acerca*  de esto? (que no deja de ser curioso y gracioso por otro lado... jeje )



Yo, la verdad, nunca he tenido problemas para saber si una palabra va con C o con CC, pero sí que he tenido algún que otro problemilla con R y RR.


----------



## deslenguada

Si Natasha, tienes razón quizás no te expresaste bien, pero también tienes que pensar que muchas veces uno no se pone a reflexionar sobre la manera en que habla, simplemente lo hace, de ahí los errores  , está claro que cuando eres un extranjero hablando en otro idioma todo son dudas acerca de lo que has dicho o lo que has dejado de decir y como lo has dicho o si existen otras maneras de decir algo, es más te preguntas si esa será la mejor manerda o si te habrás expresado correctamente etc, te entiendo jeje 

Por cierto lo que dice Gabriel tiene mucha lógica, la "c" es un sonido mucho menos marcado que la "s" y por tanto decir "loksión" sonaría muy forzado.

Por otro lado no se cuán común sea este error...


----------



## Jellby

gabrielv said:


> Les cuento que según mi impresión este error no es para nada común en países sudamericanos, yo supongo que será porque acá todos pronunciamos las "C's" como "S's" (excepto cuando tiene sonido de k) entonces por asuntos de pronunciacion debiera ser más difícil diferenciar auditivamente "Lozión" de "locZión"; no así "LoSión" de "LokSión".



¿Y no se da la confusión entre "adición" y "adicción"? ¿Nadie dice "inflacción"?


----------



## ordequin

Jellby said:


> ¿Y no se da la confusión entre "adición" y "adicción"? ¿Nadie dice "inflacción"?


 
Sí es curioso...En lo de adición/adicción no lo he oído; pero en lo de "inlacCión llevo toda la vida escuchándolo así. Y también lo de:
-¡Fuego a discrecCión!
Tanto es, que a veces hay que estar atento a la hora de escribir...porque si reproduces el sonido...gamba al canto, .


----------



## natasha2000

ordequin said:


> Sí es curioso...En lo de adición/adicción no lo he oído; pero en lo de "inlacCión llevo toda la vida escuchándolo así. Y también lo de:
> -¡Fuego a *discrecCión!*
> Tanto es, que a veces hay que estar atento a la hora de escribir...porque si reproduces el sonido...gamba al canto, .


 
A ver..

La gente dice /discrekzion/?  

Se dice discreción, ¿no?


----------



## deslenguada

natasha2000 said:


> A ver..
> 
> La gente dice /discrekzion/?
> 
> Se dice discreción, ¿no?


 

Si yo también lo he oído en la tele, parece que no va a ser tan raro este "fallo" mío... jeje


----------



## ordequin

natasha2000 said:


> A ver..
> 
> La gente dice /discrekzion/?
> Se dice discreción, ¿no?


 
Sí, con esta palabra ocurre un fenómeno muy gracioso.
Cuando nos remitimos al significado del sustantivo "discreción", con el valor de algunas de sus acepciones como "reserva", "prudencia", o incluso "sensatez"; la palabra se pronuncia correctamente. Ésto será:
-Discrezión
-Discresión...(para los seseadores).
Lo curioso es que cuando se trata de la locución que significa "a voluntad", "sin limitación"; y también "al arbitrio o buen juicio de alguien"; hay mucha gente que lo pronuncia como diskrekzión.
Se oye mucho en fiestas: -¡Sírvete a diskrekzión!---(a tu antojo)
Y en las pelis de guerra/aventuras: -¡Zafarrancho mis valientes! ¡Fuego a diskrekzión!---(va a haber tantos tiros, que menos discreto, éso va a ser todo...)
En ambos "a dos" casos, lo oirás frecuentemente pronunciado así. Fíjate si no en la próxima película de piratas que veas, y ya verás cómo lo dirán así.


----------



## natasha2000

Pues, será que no veo lo suficientemente la tele como para darme cuenta de ese error... 
Os lo juro, nunca en estos seis años que llevo aquí, no he oido /discrekzion/, ni cualquier otro error con dos C que habéis mencionado...

A partir de ahora, intentaré prestar más atención (o atencción, quizás?  )...


----------



## ordequin

¡Qué cosas!
Estoy pensando que en algunas palabras, se pone un fonema "K" donde no lo hay, o lo que es lo mismo una "C" de más;
y en otras en las que sí debería pronunciarse ese fonema, no se hace.
Lo he oído a veces en el caso de coacción---coazión;
Pero sobre todo en términos donde se sucede una "t" tras una vocal seguida de una "c".
-Acta---azta---en lugar de akta.
-Actuación---aztuación---en lugar de aktuazión.
-Ictus---iztus---en lugar de iktus.
-Octavo---oztavo---en lugar de oktavo.


----------



## deslenguada

Odequín tiene razón, el error puede venir tanto por exceso como por defecto. 
Natasha estoy segura que alguna vez lo has oído, aunque sea con la palabra "inflacción" , para mí este es el caso más claro y que seguramente puedas oír en la tele, así que atenta a las noticias de economía!! jeje
lo que pasa que no te habrás dado cuenta, como no se dan los nativosal oírlo y al pronunciarlo, aunque tu no cometas ese error


----------

